

7 "must read" Linux tutorials - Anon84
http://www.linuxscrew.com/2007/10/11/7-must-read-linux-tutorials/

======
pkrumins
I also suggest taking a look at three of my articles:

1) Working Effectively in Bash Emacs Editing Mode

[http://www.catonmat.net/blog/bash-emacs-editing-mode-
cheat-s...](http://www.catonmat.net/blog/bash-emacs-editing-mode-cheat-sheet/)

2) Working Effectively in Bash Vi Editing Mode

[http://www.catonmat.net/blog/bash-vi-editing-mode-cheat-
shee...](http://www.catonmat.net/blog/bash-vi-editing-mode-cheat-sheet/)

3) The Definitive Guide to Bash Command Line History

[http://www.catonmat.net/blog/the-definitive-guide-to-bash-
co...](http://www.catonmat.net/blog/the-definitive-guide-to-bash-command-line-
history/)

~~~
trezor
_1) Working Effectively in Bash Emacs Editing Mode_

Whoah. I've been using bash for ages and I didn't even know half of these.
Finally a _useful_ "Linux tutorial" :)

Also: I all of a sudden feel like a noob.

------
systems
And 1 must visit linux documentation source: The Linux Documentation Project
<http://tldp.org/>

